# Separated and enjoying freedom, is that wrong?



## patchie1 (Jul 25, 2010)

I am separated from my husband of 12 years for many reasons. I have never been on my own. I am 42 and I am enjoying my freedom and "finding me". He wants to reunite, but I am not ready to give up my life I have with my two daughters, we are happy. Is anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Patchie,

Usually people who are divorcing run a pendulum of emotions, swinging from depression, despair, anger and loneliness to the other extreme of happiness, euphoria, hope and a feeling of emancipation.

What you are feeling is definitely normal but usually more shortlived than you may suspect.


----------



## Hopeful_wife (Nov 6, 2009)

patchie1 said:


> I am separated from my husband of 12 years for many reasons. I have never been on my own. I am 42 and I am enjoying my freedom and "finding me". He wants to reunite, but I am not ready to give up my life I have with my two daughters, we are happy. Is anyone else experiencing this?


It's like you're reading my thoughts. I'm trying to figure out if I want to reconcile, if I can forgive him for what he did, but I'm also enjoying the hell out of doing what I want and when I want. I'm pretty sure he wants to reconcile but I told him I couldn't promise anything.


----------

